

Google Express plans to shut down its two delivery hubs, revamp the service - gdeglin
http://recode.net/2015/08/19/google-express-plans-to-shut-down-its-two-delivery-hubs/

======
seanp2k2
Is there a good place to find info on all of Google's acquisitions and
shuttered services? I think it might make for some interesting visualizations.

------
sjg007
Damn, I use them for Costco all the time.

